# Moose Rut????



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

I returned from my moose hunting trip on the weekend. We spent a week dodging black flies and sand flees.No moose. One young bull was shot at the outfitter that still had full velvet. We went to fort colonge on the Quebec side. No sign of rutting there at all. Is anyone experiencing any responses to calling? The temperatures were great for fishing and drinking beer but way to warm for moose hunting. I am going to go back up once the temps drop. Anyone having bulls answer their calls could you please post to give me an idea of whats going on.Do I head back up this weekend or wait another week????


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ont.deerhunter said:


> I returned from my moose hunting trip on the weekend. We spent a week dodging black flies and sand flees.No moose. One young bull was shot at the outfitter that still had full velvet. We went to fort colonge on the Quebec side. No sign of rutting there at all. Is anyone experiencing any responses to calling? The temperatures were great for fishing and drinking beer but way to warm for moose hunting. I am going to go back up once the temps drop. Anyone having bulls answer their calls could you please post to give me an idea of whats going on.Do I head back up this weekend or wait another week????


Well, my experience was similar to yours. Waaaaaayyyy too warm and waaaaaaayyyyy too windy. The only activity that we encountered was on the opening day, and that was because temps had fallen the night before. Came across several fresh track sets, some signs of browse in the clear cut areas, and some bedding marks in one of our marsh locations. That was it for the rest of the week, no new sign at all once things started warming up. Never heard a call all week, never had anything respond to my calling. Worst week of Moose hunting I've experienced......... as you said though, great for relaxing 

Also the first time I can ever remember not wearing a long sleeve shirt all week, having to use the air conditioning in my truck on the way to my stand at 6am, and the first time I've grouse hunted in shorts, t-shirt, and sandals 

We managed our limits on grouse this season, but they are not as plentiful this year and very skittish for this early in the season. The rabbits on the other hand were gigantic this year, I shot one that I swear could have passed for a small dog.

Part of my group is still up hunting, they tell me the weather has not changed. If I had the opportunity I'd likely wait till next week to go out again. Maybe Mother Nature will co-operate by then.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Reports from Eastern Québec are that even grown bulls are still in velvet. Rut might be delayed for now. Season is opening on Saturday in my sector, and it's hard to tell for now what is gonna happen


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

As soon as the full moon ends.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

My buddy just came back Saturday (don't know which area) and he saw 9 bulls and had 2 at 60 yards. Bulls were responding to calls and he found some fresh wallows that reeked of rut. No one got a shot that week (4 guys). He had the time of his life for not killing any moose. 2 bears were shot with a muzzleloader however. This was in Ontario.


----------



## DJS (Jul 5, 2007)

Not sure if this helps you guys out east but here in Alberta the Moose are really starting to get intothe rutting activity. Shot a 35" yesterday. Came in on a string to 8 yards. The day before we called a huge bull but he didn't close to just after dark and 2 days before that we had a bull call back to our cow calls but wouldn't commit.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Rut*

Well I will agree the weather sucked but we still had great success. We shot the pending new world record Safari club crossbow kill for eastern moose on Sunday morning second day of the season. 50" with wicked mass. Then on the Thursday same week Richard McQuaid shot a huge 53"@ 8 yards with His Hoyt Recurve. The moose that we shot came in on a string but as far as lots of activity i think we shot the only two moose within ear shot. At least it seemed that way. We did see one cow swimming and a small bull about 35" at 75 yards but he had us pegged and winded us ending that encounter. Both moose on Video hopefully to be produced by Just Us Hunting new video company started By Rick Marchand..:darkbeer:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Heck of an animal! Nice work!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Atta Boy Carl, Two trophies for sure.

Congrats.


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*Moose ruts*

Congrats Carl, realy nice bull:thumbs_up
Here, up north, rut started a week ago, since a week i saw 3 bulls over 45 inches who was killed by friends of mine and all of them came within 20 yards on rattling sequences. Each of them told me that they tried to call and they didn't have any answers and after around 30 min. of rattling they had success.
Hey Carl, could you tell me if Rick Marchand still a prostaff of whisper creek archery.
Congrats again to you and your partner.
Gaetan


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Rick*

Yes Rick is Whisper Creek Pro staff:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Way to go Carl*

You guys never cease to amaze with your moose kills. Congrats, and check your e-mail.

No moose hunting for me this year, started a new job on Sept 10th.:sad::sad:

Rob


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!

I'm 68 years old and I'll be heading to Alberta the first week in November for my first ever moose hunt. This is with a TenPoint crossbow. The outfitter I am going to be with is Red Willow Outfitters. 

*Humour a newbie please..*

This will be post rut and mostly spot and stalk. 

*Questions:*

Are moose callable after the rut at all? 

What kind of distance shots do you think I will be making?

Eyesight?

Nose?

Hearing?

Any tips?

TIA....

WW


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I was moose hunting last week and we saw two bulls and experienced a bit of calling activity. We called in both bulls, but still came home empty handed.  

I believe it will be better when it gets cool.


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Well, now I don't feel so bad. Sounds like moose were few and far between to be seen for most of you. We just got back from hunting the last week and the activity was definitely up. In eight days of hunting, the two of us saw 17 different moose. We saw a couple monster bulls, some smaller ones as well as cows and calves, but still came home with a brand new, unused cow tag. 3D-GURU, I guess you'll have to come back next year and help us!!!!

Mikey


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Be really honest with me and tell us that Marchand shot it with a crossbow:zip::zip::zip::zip:


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> Be really honest with me and tell us that Marchand shot it with a crossbow:zip::zip::zip::zip:



Ya thats what I think happened, he drank soooooo much the night before he didn't know what bow he had in his hands. HAHAHAHA:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Grant


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

We hunted Alberta the 17th through the 22nd, never saw a moose, not even a cow. Didn't seem like they were rutting yet, but I was surprised we never saw a single one.


----------



## DJS (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are some awesome bulls!!


----------

